# GFCI tripping



## Bumrush (Jan 6, 2019)

Ok I have an older Pit Boss 820 that I inherited after my brother passed. I am plugging it in on my outside outlets that are tied into my garage gfci. I have a fridge in the garage on that gfci. Smoker keeps tripping thre gfci. I have replaced the igniter and still trips it. I think after some research that it may be because of the fridge in my garage. What can I do to fix this so that I can use my outdoor plug that is right beside the smoker.  Also I tried plugging into kitchen plug with gfci and it tripped  as well.


----------



## DIYerDave (Jan 6, 2019)

Replace the GFI with a new one, or try plugging it into a non GFI outlet.
You should be able find the owners manual for the smoker online. Might help you.


----------



## Bumrush (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah I have an extension cord running it off of a non gfci outlet, however I would really love to just be able to plug it in to the outlet right next to the smoker (convenience).


----------



## Murray (Jan 6, 2019)

Are all your gfci on the same circuit? The fridge should and needs it’s own 15 amp circuit. Try plugging your smoker into another circuit that doesn’t have a gfci type breaker. Reason being that those gfci are only good for so many trips then they trip at the drop of a hat. If you plug the smoker into a non gfci outlet and the smoker works then your gfci needs to be replaced, if the non gfci trips then you have an issue inside the smoker. Have you tried unplugging your fridge then plugging in the smoker, that will check for an overload condition.
Good luck.


----------



## Bumrush (Jan 6, 2019)

Murray said:


> Are all your gfci on the same circuit? The fridge should and needs it’s own 15 amp circuit. Try plugging your smoker into another circuit that doesn’t have a gfci type breaker. Reason being that those gfci are only good for so many trips then they trip at the drop of a hat. If you plug the smoker into a non gfci outlet and the smoker works then your gfci needs to be replaced, if the non gfci trips then you have an issue inside the smoker. Have you tried unplugging your fridge then plugging in the smoker, that will check for an overload condition.
> Good luck.


I have it running on non gfci now with no issues. I guess I'm just going to have to keep the drop cord stretched across my patio. I was trying to eliminate that.


----------



## DIYerDave (Jan 6, 2019)

From the owners manual:
Section One:
NOTE:
Before plugging Pit Boss into any electrical outlet ensure Temperature
Dial is in the OFF position.
AT HOME
 This appliance requires 110 Volt, 60Hz, 5amp service.
 It must use a 3 prong grounded plug.
 The control use a 5 amp fuse to protect the board from the igniter.
GFI Outlets
  
This appliance will work on most GFI Outlets. Recommended size 15 amp.
  
If your GFI outlet is highly sensitive to power surges, it will very likely trip during the ignition phase of
operation. During the ignition phase, the igniter is drawing 300—700 watts of electricity which can
be too much power for a GFI outlet to handle. The quality of the GFI does not matter, rather the
sensitivity matters. Each time a GFI trips it does increase in sensitivity.
Solution: 1.
Install a brand new GFI .
2.
Plug the appliance into a non-GFI outlet.
ON THE ROAD
  
By disconnecting the Igniter, from the main wiring harness, your Country Smoker can
be run using a 12 volt , 100 watt inverter plugged into your automobile outlet.
Then light your smoker using the manual method


----------



## Bumrush (Jan 6, 2019)

Sounds like I will try replacing the Gfci and see if that works. Thanks guys


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 6, 2019)

A really, really easy test that you should perform before you replace the GFI is to get an extension cord and plug the unit into some other GFI outlet in the house. If that trips too, then you have a ground fault in your smoker and that should be fixed. If it _doesn't _trip, then you will probably be able to clear up everything by replacing the GFI. 

BTW, don't worry about using a long extension cord. Some people worry about this, although it really isn't an issue for a mostly-resistive load that probably isn't much over 1,000 watts. You just end up getting a little less power to the heater, and that's all. If you are running a big motor (table saw, shop vac), then you will have problems getting it started when using a long extension cord, and you should always avoid such things when you can. My air compressor won't start unless it is plugged directly into an outlet.


----------



## Bumrush (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes I tried plugging it in the gfci in my kitchen and it tripped as well. But both have fridges on them.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 6, 2019)

Bumrush said:


> Yes I tried plugging it in the gfci in my kitchen and it tripped as well. But both have fridges on them.


Well, then you are most likely wasting your time replacing the outdoor GFI. It sounds like the smoker has a ground fault, and that should be fixed.


----------



## dr k (Jan 7, 2019)

Check the element. Even if the ohm rating is fine there can be a short to the outside jacket of the element to ground. Could be from grease or humidity or just failed insulation in the element  If you have enough lead on your ohm meter to put one probe on one of the male element legs and the other on the outside of the element jacket/mounting plate on the legs, there should be no continuity.


----------



## LJM (Mar 24, 2020)

New "smoker" here and a bit late to this string.  It is now late March of 2020 and I am (along with my fellow citizens in our State of Washington) under government orders to stay home.  Happily I was able to unpack and set up my new Louisiana Grills vertical smoker and fire it up.  Unhappily, while attempting to run the "First Burn-in" phase, it began tripping circuit breakers.  I couldn't even trick it into a slow power draw by turning up the temp in 10 to 20 degree F increments, a minute or two apart.  I had it plugged in to a 20 Amp back patio wall circuit with an AFCI breaker, that had NOTHING else running on it.  Tried 2 different outlets on that circuit 2 times each...trip...trip...trip..trip!  Crap.  I took it to a completely different  20 Amp breaker in the garage that had a GFI at the end of the run just prior to the panel and NOTHING running on this one as well.  The GFI tripped on two separate start up attempts.  0 for 6 now, so I quit.  This house is new construction, we just moved in this past December.  I am certain that the electrical panel is stacked with all AFCI/GCFI circuit breakers as per new electrical wiring code, but that sure doesn't help me that these overly sensitive breakers trip when one farts near them.  I have an e-mail in to the electrical company that did my wiring, and to the good folks at Louisiana Grills customer support.  No replies yet.  Anyone here experience this issue with a new construction house?


----------



## MikeyV3D200 (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m having this exact same problem with my cabelas pit boss pro series. Runs for a minute and trips the GFI, Used multiple other outlets and same result¡ beyond frustrating.



LJM said:


> New "smoker" here and a bit late to this string.  It is now late March of 2020 and I am (along with my fellow citizens in our State of Washington) under government orders to stay home.  Happily I was able to unpack and set up my new Louisiana Grills vertical smoker and fire it up.  Unhappily, while attempting to run the "First Burn-in" phase, it began tripping circuit breakers.  I couldn't even trick it into a slow power draw by turning up the temp in 10 to 20 degree F increments, a minute or two apart.  I had it plugged in to a 20 Amp back patio wall circuit with an AFCI breaker, that had NOTHING else running on it.  Tried 2 different outlets on that circuit 2 times each...trip...trip...trip..trip!  Crap.  I took it to a completely different  20 Amp breaker in the garage that had a GFI at the end of the run just prior to the panel and NOTHING running on this one as well.  The GFI tripped on two separate start up attempts.  0 for 6 now, so I quit.  This house is new construction, we just moved in this past December.  I am certain that the electrical panel is stacked with all AFCI/GCFI circuit breakers as per new electrical wiring code, but that sure doesn't help me that these overly sensitive breakers trip when one farts near them.  I have an e-mail in to the electrical company that did my wiring, and to the good folks at Louisiana Grills customer support.  No replies yet.  Anyone here experience this issue with a new construction house?


----------



## LJM (Mar 28, 2020)

MikeyV3D200 said:


> I’m having this exact same problem with my cabelas pit boss pro series. Runs for a minute and trips the GFI, Used multiple other outlets and same result¡ beyond frustrating.


The Pit Boss and Louisiana Grills  vertical pellet smoker are most likely the exact same smoker system electrically. I finally swapped out the AFCI circuit breaker in my garage panel  to the old standard C.B.      Boom, problem solved.  I am not worried about a circuit arc fire starting in a 20 amp outside wall circuit that only has one appliance plugged into it and is new construction.  The same appliance that people are using all over the U.S. without any problems


----------



## MikeyV3D200 (Mar 28, 2020)

LJM said:


> The Pit Boss and Louisiana Grills  vertical pellet smoker are most likely the exact same smoker system electrically. I finally swapped out the AFCI circuit breaker in my garage panel  to the old standard C.B.      Boom, problem solved.  I am not worried about a circuit arc fire starting in a 20 amp outside wall circuit that only has one appliance plugged into it and is new construction.  The same appliance that people are using all over the U.S. without any problems


The people at pit boss seem to think it was the igniter and have one on the way. I will be posting the results once it gets here. I basically told them about the CFI tripping immediately or within a few minutes and the igniter was there best guess. On another note, this sucks that I can’t smoke for an entire week while it’s broke.


----------

